

This is how you turn the page of a book - patr1ck
http://blog.chpwn.com/post/18894491526

======
kaolinite
Both the iBooks and Google Books animations are unrealistic and, if you
practised them, would likely damage the book you're reading. But er.. so what?
Does it really matter? I fail to see how an unrealistic page turn is "an
inferior experience".

